# help !!! those 20 chords need to know



## alex1212 (Nov 9, 2011)

can someone please help me on those A TO F chords you need to know because blues folk etc are the base of learning, now iam 6 months in and i know i know nothing happens overnight and at 55 iam really over the barrell ! but any tips on trying to give me some confidance or something, i cant afford lessons and you tube is cool ,,i guess i would like to hear about the frustration you went thru so i can relate! cruel???? naaa your over it iam just starting! thanx !! ill never never give up !!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Age has nothing to do with it. I started out as a kid and for the first year I played songs that used the G, C, D, Em & E chords (thanks Bob Dylan). It also took awhile for the fingertips to harden up. I can still remember the pain. I always wanted to quit. Take your time and play everyday. Most of all enjoy the experience and do not create unrealistic expectations. Good luck.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

What helped me (and drove my family nuts) was working on a song I liked and playing it endlessly until I had it down.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know that you said that you can't afford lessons, but even a single lesson may go a long ways towards helping you on your way. You may want to find a guitar teacher who is willing to give lessons on an ad hoc basis and tell him/her what you would like to work on.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

alex1212 said:


> can someone please help me on those A TO F chords you need to know because blues folk etc are the base of learning, now iam 6 months in and i know i know nothing happens overnight and at 55 iam really over the barrell ! but any tips on trying to give me some confidance or something, i cant afford lessons and you tube is cool ,,i guess i would like to hear about the frustration you went thru so i can relate! cruel???? naaa your over it iam just starting! thanx !! ill never never give up !!!!


Here are some things that may be of interest to you.

www.guitarscanada.com/theory-technique/39968-guitar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html

www.learnandmaster.com/guitar/order-now/ This is one I've been using now for awhile and recommend it highly. You can get it on eBay for around $100.00. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

If you're looking for a chord reference book I would suggest something like Guitar Chords Deluxe, I picked it up a couple of months back and it's really helped me with some of those chords I hear on old Les Paul recordings that just sound so different to my ears. Good luck learning.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> What helped me (and drove my family nuts) was working on a song I liked and playing it endlessly until I had it down.


That's they way/// my friend started @ 64.. she now gets her pension check .. ( a year later ) she picked several songs she likes..ie Dylan ... some simple folky three chord stuff... over and over. She discovered repeat on her CD player. It's paying off.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Learn the Open E and Open E minor. Also the open A and A minor. Then learn the notes on the low E string and A string and go right into bare chords to the 12th fret. You can play any song with these chords. Many chords are just fingered differently but sound the same.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

deadear said:


> Learn the Open E and Open E minor. Also the open A and A minor. Then learn the notes on the low E string and A string and go right into bare chords to the 12th fret. You can play any song with these chords. Many chords are just fingered differently but sound the same.


that is what I try too, then the 7th and m7th of each and that gives the bar chords all the way up the neck. I also like playing D shaped chords up the neck too. Wish I could wrap my head around lots more of them "movable" chord shapes.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

These are all great suggestions. The only thing I might add is be precise . Muscle memory is a huge part of shaping chords. as you learn the fingerings for a chord
be sure you aren't muting any other strings. It may feel uncomfortable at first but your hand will adjust. If your hand learns it wrong it can be tough to untrain.
Also practice strum patterns eg. DDUUDU, D=down U=up . I started in my late 30's and still need and take lessons. Don't get discouraged. Practice keeps the callouses hard.

Cheers 
Wings


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Also practice strum patterns eg. DDUUDU, D=down U=up . I started in my late 30's and still need and take lessons. Don't get discouraged. Practice keeps the callouses hard.


No truer words 
http://www.strumpatterns.com/Strums/strumsPage00.htm


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> that is what I try too, then the 7th and m7th of each and that gives the bar chords all the way up the neck. I also like playing D shaped chords up the neck too. Wish I could wrap my head around lots more of them "movable" chord shapes.


Yes sir I did not want to overload the original poster but I like the D shape chord also which you could also call the C shape cord a little hard to get the pinky on the A string quick but the C shape is great for embelishing but that is another story. Really Bare chords open up the fret board.


----------



## alex1212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i dont understand that a G7 chord on the20 chords you need to know is that if i want that G7 higher it does not even look the same? man iam lost


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

alex1212 said:


> i dont understand that a G7 chord on the20 chords you need to know is that if i want that G7 higher it does not even look the same? man iam lost


 The reason it does not look the same it is a octave higher and the way the guitar is tuned effects the appearance of the chords.
G7 = 1st 3rd 5th and flat 7th notes in the scale. In this case it would be G B D F. It can be fingered several different ways. G scale = G A B C D E F#


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

alex1212 said:


> i dont understand that a G7 chord on the20 chords you need to know is that if i want that G7 higher it does not even look the same? man iam lost


Here is another site it will show inversions 

http://www.chordbook.com/guitarchords.php


----------



## alex1212 (Nov 9, 2011)

hahhaaa iam going insane! shit i wish i could afford a teacher,you tube here ,free lessons there.licks here riffs there ,,,man for a beginner its just overwhelming! i think i migght sign up with guitar tricks ,they seem pretty good for 14 a month


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Go find some new friends 

_Steamer's Pub just kicked off their first open mic Sunday April 18th and it was a smashing success! (no no there weren't any broken glasses or bar brawls) but, many talented performers came out to entertain the crowd and break in the new sound system_


----------

